# Dark Disney Princess



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

A wonderfully talented artist by the name of Jeffrey Thomas has posted up his vision of darkened versions of the Disney Princess.

http://jeftoonportfolio.blogspot.com/2009/02/twisted-princess.html

hope yall enjoy

stay scary


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Oh nice twist to the visual there. I am gonna have to get terror to show this to our daughter. She'll probably get a kic out of it.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh these are awesome... I knew there was a way to pull off making the Disney princesses dark and twisted (remember my costume suggestion?). I'll show them to her tonight.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

creepy!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Looks like they all have PMS.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

in the word of one Paris Hilton "Thats hot". Especially Jasmine,definitely Jasmine


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I like the snow white one and the pumpkin pic.


----------



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

That's a bit difference to see of them thanks for sharing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, those are hysterical!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

glad yall like them,,as soon as i saw them i kn ew i had to post the link here...im actually gunna print a few and use them in the doll/playroom for our haunt


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

I found these on Deviant Art looking for twisted fairy tales. He's awesome. I believe I have his profile saved somewhere...


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

*Zombie Disney Princesses*

Saw this pic and was absolutely floored what a fantastic twist on the disney princesses!! I would love to see one of you super creative people make one of these!


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

Hmmmm. Snow White and the Seven Dwarf Zombies.......Hmmm. That has possibilities!!!!:devil:


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Sleeping Beauty has been my all time favorite princess ever since I was a child. I like the zombie princess pictures!


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

the bloody chef said:


> Hmmmm. Snow White and the Seven Dwarf Zombies.......Hmmm. That has possibilities!!!!:devil:


oooh i like it!! that totally makes me think of these zombie lawn gnomes lol


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Copchick said:


> Sleeping Beauty has been my all time favorite princess ever since I was a child. I like the zombie princess pictures!


I've always loved Ariel and this pic really got my mind whirling of a decaying mermaid w/ the fish bones coming out of the tail :devil:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hummm, I will have to look at Disney princesses in a whole different light after this


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice! But these are still my favorites...

http://jeftoonportfolio.blogspot.com/2009/02/twisted-princess.html


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Otaku said:


> Nice! But these are still my favorites...
> 
> http://jeftoonportfolio.blogspot.com/2009/02/twisted-princess.html


ooh yeah those are pretty cool i like the Tiana one!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow! Those princesses on jeftoonportfolio are beautiful!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

My favorite is Snow White; I like how she has those creepy seven dwarfs restrained. Gotta love Dopey!


----------



## imthegoddess (Feb 3, 2012)

debbie5 said:


> Looks like they all have PMS.


 LOL I'm sure that's how my boys see me when I do!


----------

